# delfini



## Old matilde (18 Novembre 2008)

BENCHE' QUESTO             SEMBRI INCREDIBILE, OGNI ANNO QUESTO MASSACRO             BRUTALE E SANGUINARIO SI RIPRODUCE NELLE ISOLE             FEROE, APPARTENENTI ALLA DANIMARCA, PAESE SUPPOSTO             'CIVILIZZATO', MEMBRO DELL'UNIONE EUROPEA. TROPPE POCHE PERSONE AL             MONDO CONOSCONO QUESTO AVVENIMENTO ORRIBILE E             DEPROVEVOLE CHE SI RIPETE ANNUALMENTE. QUESTO             MASSACRO SANGUINARIO È IL FRUTTO DI GIOVANI             UOMINI CHE VI PARTECIPANO PER DIMOSTRARE DI AVER             RAGGIUTNO L'ETA' ADULTA (!!). È ASSOLUTAMENTE              INCREDIBILE CHE NON SIA FATTO NIENTE AFFINCHE'             QUESTA BARBARIE CESSI. UNO SCEMPIO CONTRO I             DELFINI CALDERONES, SUPER INTELLIGENTI E SOCIEVOLI CHE SI             AVVICINANO ALLA GENTE PER CURIOSITA'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

Ho cercato su Wikipedia:

Le *Isole Fær Øer*  48.378 ab. sono diventate una regione autonoma del Regno di Danimarca dal 1948 e, nel corso degli anni, hanno ottenuto il controllo su quasi tutte le questioni di politica interna, tranne la difesa (con l'eccezione di una piccola forza di polizia e guardia costiera, non hanno una forza militare organizzata, che rimane responsabilità della Danimarca) e gli affari esteri
Una curiosità sul primo ministro: il suo ufficio nel centro della capitale è sempre aperto e chiunque voglia esporre un problema o una lamentela è libero di farlo nella più assoluta libertà.
Il crimine è ridotto ai minimi termini, si conta solo qualche incidente dovuto all'alcool. Le case in genere sono lasciate aperte poiché i ladri sono praticamente inesistenti.
la quasi totale dipendenza nella pesca fa sì che l'economia resti estremamente vulnerabile. I Faroesi sperano di ampliare la loro base economica costruendo nuove strutture per il processo dei prodotti ittici. Il petrolio trovato vicino alle Fær Øer dà una speranza per l'esistenza di giacimenti nell'area circostante, che potrebbero garantire una sicura prosperità economica.
Dal 2000, sono stati promossi nelle Isole la tecnologia dell'informazione ed alcuni progetti economici per attrarre nuovi investimenti. Il risultato di questi progetti non è ancora noto, ma si spera possa portare una migliore economia di mercato nelle Isole Fær Øer.
*Le Fær Øer hanno una bassa percentuale di disoccupazione, ma questo non è necessariamente segno di un riconversione economica, dal momento che giovani e studenti si spostano in Danimarca e in altri paesi una volta terminata la scuola dell'obbligo. Rimane nelle Isole una fascia di popolazione di età medio-alta, che non ha gli strumenti e le conoscenze per espandere l'utilizzo delle tecnologie moderne nelle Faroe.*
*La caccia alle balene, o **Grindadráp**, è una delle attività principali dei faroesi*
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isole_Fær_Øer


Forse è un'attività che a noi sembra crudele, ma fa parte dell'avviamento alla pesca, pressoché quasi unica attività economica.


----------



## Old matilde (18 Novembre 2008)

all'inizio l'ho paragonata alla mattanza..... ma sono delfini!
non credo siano commestibili o materia di lavorazione, sembra sia solo un rito propiziatorio come i tori a Pamplona o il corno di rinoceronte o per aumentare le prestazioni: ma c'è il viagra!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Novembre 2008)

Le popolazioni esclusivamente dipendenti dalla pesca uccidono i delfini per aumentare il successo di pesca in genere.

Inoltre i sembra che anche in Italia ci sia questa "usanza" ... (nell'adriatico mi pare)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> all'inizio l'ho paragonata alla mattanza..... ma sono delfini!
> non credo siano commestibili o materia di lavorazione, sembra sia solo un rito propiziatorio come i tori a Pamplona o il corno di rinoceronte o per aumentare le prestazioni: ma c'è il viagra!


 Le mucche sono commestibili ..credo che lo siano anche i delfini e lo sono le balene.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

*Una firma per i delfini non costa niente*

Sul sito di Beppe Grillo c'era anche il filmato oltre alle foto, il video e' stato rimosso ... pero' chi vuole, puo mandare la e-mail di protesta alla regina di Danimarca contro questo "Massacro"

http://www.beppegrillo.it/iniziative/whalesmassacre/


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Novembre 2008)

non ho parole...


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho parole...


Allora firma la protesta


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora firma la protesta


l'avevo già fatto


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'avevo già fatto


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2008)

*Arthur*



Arthur ha detto:


> Le popolazioni esclusivamente dipendenti dalla pesca uccidono i delfini per aumentare il successo di pesca in genere.
> 
> Inoltre i sembra che anche in Italia ci sia questa "usanza" ... (nell'adriatico mi pare)


 
Non é un'usanza é una collateralità fuorilegge dovuta alla  pesca a strascico.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho cercato su Wikipedia:
> 
> Le *Isole Fær Øer* 48.378 ab. sono diventate una regione autonoma del Regno di Danimarca dal 1948 e, nel corso degli anni, hanno ottenuto il controllo su quasi tutte le questioni di politica interna, tranne la difesa (con l'eccezione di una piccola forza di polizia e guardia costiera, non hanno una forza militare organizzata, che rimane responsabilità della Danimarca) e gli affari esteri
> Una curiosità sul primo ministro: il suo ufficio nel centro della capitale è sempre aperto e chiunque voglia esporre un problema o una lamentela è libero di farlo nella più assoluta libertà.
> ...


 
Sarà ma la pesca potrebbe anche essere di altro genere, o in quelle acque nuotano solo cetacei e mammiferi? 
Credo sia la solita storia protezionistica dell'economia di paesi particolari.  In Lapponia la popolazione locale caccia le renne e le foche, non ne fa stragi né cacvcia piccoli di foca come in Alaska, ma vallo a dire a quel governo... 
In giappone le balene vengono cacciate per mangiarle ma soprattutto per l'ambra grigia nel loro cervello... e dubito che non ci sia altro tipo di pescaggio considerato che i giapponesi non necessitano di grasso di balena, che non serve al loro amato sushi!

Credo ci sia molto di pretestuoso e comodamente strumentale nelle giustificazioni di questi governi... in Norvegia ed in Svezia si pescano merluzzi, aringhe ed altri pesci che hanno benissimo sostentat quei popli nordici... una volta cacciavano le balene anche per le stecche dei busti delle signore per la loro flessibilità, adesso, sinceramente mi viene difficile credere che queste popolazioni non sopravvivano senza queste mattanze selettive... Una balena significa molti mesi di pesca in meno...ed un introito abbondante con posa fatica.   Almeno avessero la conoscena ittica sufficiente per non uccidere piccoli e mamme in allattamento, ma in fondo basta che loro sostentino la loro economia...
La domanda é, una volta estinte le balene e magari ridotti al lumicino i delfini,di cosa si nutriranmno e in cosa commerceranno queste popolazioni dall'economia "tanto fragile"?
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2008)

E c'ha ragione pure lui ...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=yUGvQFtwcRo


LUI, lo avava detto prima.

La terra ha una pelle, e questa pelle ha delle malattie. Una di  queste malattie si chiama 'uomo'. 
([SIZE=-0]F. Nietzsche)






[/SIZE]


----------



## Old matilde (19 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sul sito di Beppe Grillo c'era anche il filmato oltre alle foto, il video e' stato rimosso ... pero' chi vuole, puo mandare la e-mail di protesta alla regina di Danimarca contro questo "Massacro"
> 
> http://www.beppegrillo.it/iniziative/whalesmassacre/



grazie! fatto


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> grazie! fatto












  BRAVA! E' il minimo che possiamo fare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Siamo a quota *27657             *email spedite  

	
	
		
		
	


	








    ed  ogni secondo aumentano sempre di piu' le e-mail di protesta


----------

